# Wonder Fruits, Vegetables, Salads, Herbs etc?



## noirua (3 March 2007)

Starting with the "Blueberry" that is thought to be able to reduce many serious ailments; Cancer Risks, Alzheimers and Cholesterol. Also lowers stroke damage and helps with Urinary Tract infections:

http://en.Wikipedia.org/wiki/Blueberry


----------



## tech/a (3 March 2007)

*Re: Wonder Fruits, Vegetables, Salads, Herbs etc., ?*

Garlic,Onion,,Beetroot.

For Smokers a class of fresh Carrot juice 600ml supposedly reduces Lung Cancer risk by up to 100% Ie no risk (3mg Beta Carotine).

Mate of mine a 2 pack a dayer guzzles 2 litres a day!!!---Only kidding!!


----------



## theasxgorilla (3 March 2007)

noirua said:
			
		

> Starting with the "Blueberry" that is thought to be able to reduce many serious ailments; Cancer Risks, Alzheimers and Cholesterol. Also lowers stroke damage and helps with Urinary Tract infections:
> 
> http://en.Wikipedia.org/wiki/Blueberry




If you find yourself in need of blueberry for some such things, I can recommend a Swedish summer to you.  Blueberries grow wild in the forest and in summer time it's not uncommon to get "distracted" by a patch on the side of a path and wind up late to where evere it was you were supposed to be


----------



## sam76 (3 March 2007)

http://www.thefruitpages.com/


----------



## billhill (3 March 2007)

tech/a said:
			
		

> For Smokers a class of fresh Carrot juice 600ml supposedly reduces Lung Cancer risk by up to 100% Ie no risk (3mg Beta Carotine).




Sorry tech but i would seriously advise against smokers consuming anything with beta carotene. Most people don't know this but beta carotene increases the risk of lung cancer in smokers (it healthy in non-smokers).
http://www.mdsupport.org/library/betacarotene.html

Here is a good one for all types of food
http://www.whfoods.com/foodstoc.php

My favourites are green tea and tumeric. Having studied pharmacology and molecular biology these two are probably top of the list for overall health benefits and pharmacological activity.


----------



## Julia (3 March 2007)

For years we have been told garlic is a wunda food, including its capacity to reduce blood pressure.  I heard a news item on the ABC a couple of days ago where now this claim is completely withdrawn.

This is typical of healh/nutritional claims.
Remember quite a few years ago, nutritionists were bleating on about how much everyone should have lots of carbohydrate?  "Six slices of bread at least, plus as much pasta and or/rice as you want", they said.  "Cut out fat except for olive oil and you can have as much as you want of that - it's a really healthy oil, so good for you".  And cut down on that horrible protein.  It's really bad."  No mention at all of the number of calories in olive oil.

So everyone (well, a lot of people) happily heeded the advice from the "experts" and soaked everything in olive oil, avoided butter because it was a nasty animal fat, and smeared olive oil (perhaps with the great garlic) all over the vegetables, toast etc.  Salad dressings had heaps of the great olive oil, as did the aforementioned pasta.  And who ate their multiple slices of bread without spreads?  No honey, jam etc, ?

And what happened?  We now have the epidemic of obesity.  Sure, lack of exercise is a big factor, but those recommended amounts of carbohydrate were appropriate for highly active people, NOT the average Australian who appears to be pretty lazy.

Those who continued to eat moderate amounts of protein, plenty of fruit, salads and vegetables, and minimal carbohydrate didn't put on weight.

I'm just less than impressed with any claims by anyone about "super foods".

Julia


----------



## Bronte (3 March 2007)

billhill said:
			
		

> My favourites are green tea and tumeric. Having studied pharmacology and molecular biology these two are probably top of the list for overall health benefits and pharmacological activity.



Great thread noirua,
Turmeric (from the: _Curcuma longa _ plant) and pepper.
A molecule contained in pepper, piperine increases the absorption of 
curcumin by a factor of about 1000   
(not many people know or understand this)

We eat plenty of curries, which of course have many great ingredients.
For well over twenty years our day has started with eating two oranges.


----------



## chansw (3 March 2007)

Chili is good too if you like hot food.   

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chili_pepper


----------



## 2020hindsight (3 March 2007)

Bronte said:
			
		

> A molecule contained in pepper, piperine increases the absorption of curcumin by a factor of about 1000
> (not many people know or understand this).  We eat plenty of curries, which of course have many great ingredients.



pepper - ahh yes - my neighbours are totally ignorant of the effects of pepper and curry on me - although I suspect they get suspicious at times with the unexplained thunder around the neighbourhood lol.
good luck to you Bronte


----------



## Jett_Star (4 March 2007)

Chocolate... also meant to be very good for your health (in moderation of course   ).  

Higher the cocoa content the better
http://www.immunesupport.com/library/showarticle.cfm/ID/3464/


----------



## noirua (4 March 2007)

Jett_Star said:
			
		

> Chocolate... also meant to be very good for your health (in moderation of course   ).
> 
> Higher the cocoa content the better
> http://www.immunesupport.com/library/showarticle.cfm/ID/3464/




Hi. Quite a long subject to discuss is chocolate. So it may be best to read this link:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/chocolate#_note-16

Contains lots of substances that raise doubt, such as, Lead and caffeine, not that much though. Protects against LDL Oxidation but may be shown to increase cancer risk, on the other hand, may improve diabetes and dementia, and so it goes on, in this piece in "Wikipedia".


----------



## billhill (4 March 2007)

Cocoa flavanols are very good for diabetics and hypertension.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/..._uids=16027246&query_hl=3&itool=pubmed_docsum

I have heard that certain biotech companies are working with these flavanols in the search for a new class of hypertension drug.


----------



## noirua (7 March 2007)

85 grammes of watercress per day has been found to kill cancer cells, so this article says:  http://www.newstarget.com/021646.html

Tests were funded by watercress growers.********


----------



## surfingman (7 March 2007)

I was advised ginger to be rubbed on neck around swollen glands for tonsillitis, I tried it not sure if worked.... Good old antibiotics fixed it a treat though...


----------



## noirua (10 March 2007)

The wonder weed, IBOGAINE, full name "Leczenie uzaleznien ibogaina", cures 'heroin, cocaine, alchohol and nicotine addiction.'
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OWUmD_NvTBs


----------



## 2020hindsight (10 March 2007)

noirua said:
			
		

> IBOGAINE, cures 'heroin, cocaine, alchohol and nicotine addiction.



noirua 
btw, what cures IBOGAINE addiction ?


----------



## noirua (10 March 2007)

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> noirua
> btw, what cures IBOGAINE addiction ?




Hi, 'Ibogaine is an anti-addictive drug and has no known addiction to it.'


----------



## 2020hindsight (10 March 2007)

Intrestin, sounds like a good investment to me 
... speaking of alchohol... 


> "We, the undersigned, recognizing the evils of drunkenness and resolved to check its alarming increase, with consequent poverty, misery and crime among our people, hereby solemnly pledge ourselves that we will not get drunk more than four times a year, viz., Fourth of July, Muster Day, Christmas Day, and Sheep-Sheering." --Massachusetts temperance societies, 1820, quoted in The Great Quotations, George Seldes, 1983



(sheep shearing? - lol - I wonder if they got the sheep drunk as well ?)   but I digress -


----------



## noirua (11 March 2007)

Is this true? Can vitamin B17 cure and prevent cancer. Are its secrets, basically, being kept secret?

http://www.1cure4cancer.com/


----------



## billhill (11 March 2007)

noirua said:
			
		

> Is this true? Can vitamin B17 cure and prevent cancer. Are its secrets, basically, being kept secret?
> 
> http://www.1cure4cancer.com/




My sister had cancer last year (all good now) and naturally we looked around for potential cures and treatments not used by the medical proffession. This was one that showed up time and time again in my research. I think the jury is still out on this one however big pharma have clouded the issue as the compound is not patentable. That would suggest that big pharma knows more then its letting on and obviously there is probably some benefit to B17 regarding cancer, how effective though we won't know until honest unbiased tests have been carried out something big pharma won't concede willingly.


----------



## Bronte (11 March 2007)

*Vitamin B17*  
Thank you noirua for posting this information.  
My beloved father died recently of cancer.
I only wish that I could of helped him more.


----------



## 2020hindsight (11 March 2007)

billhill said:
			
		

> .. how effective though we won't know until honest unbiased tests have been carried out something big pharma won't concede willingly.



 top post man, - commercialism in philanthropy, yuk -  for what it's worth, there have also been cases where meditation has cured cancer. - never underestimate the power of the mind mate . Can't find the reference quickly, but there's a well recorded case of a bloke with bone cancer who healed himself.    
http://www.google.com.au/search?hl=en&q=cancer+cures&meta= 

Here's a typical site about "positive thinking"
http://www.successconsciousness.com/index_000009.htm 
there's a saying in some of the early work that "whatever we believe we can do, we CAN do, with God's help". I agree, with the proviso that the last three words are optional - depending on the origins of your attitude. again two cents.   Good luck to any with the big C.

hek, while I'm at it, I'll throw in a coupla quotes on that website (these ones attributable to Buddha):-
http://www.successconsciousness.com/buddha_quotes.htm
It is better to conquer yourself than to win a thousand battles. Then the victory is yours. It cannot be taken from you, not by angels or by demons, heaven or hell.
There is nothing so disobedient as an undisciplined mind, and there is nothing so obedient as a disciplined mind.
(lol personally my mind rarely does much, disciplined or otherwise, so I can't really judge it   )


----------



## laurie (11 March 2007)

hmmm now some are saying pesticides in fruit and veggies cancel out any benefits same as Omega 3 benefits are now being questioned by so called experts in no name independent labs hey........if McDonalds can get the Heart Foundation Tick anything is possible for a price    

cheers laurie


----------



## billhill (11 March 2007)

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> or what it's worth, there have also been cases where meditation has cured cancer. - never underestimate the power of the mind mate .




Believe me 2020, i know. I have a degree in biomedicine and what i see in terms of the drug companies clouding research and discrediting any natural treatments leaves me bewildered. Most people don't know that the drug companies now own or have control over many medical journals. This basically lets them discredit non patentable cures and ramp up their own drugs. For example some people will have heard of a review done recently where it was found that vitamin E and A supplements increased the risk of death. This infact was a completely floored study leaving out about 60 of the 120 or so studies done on these supplements, many of which showed positive results. So why was this study released. Well i can't prove it but my suspicion is that the drug companies do not want people warding off heart disease, dementia or skin and lung conditions. They would rather people get sick and have to use their drugs. My sister actually did drug repping for an unnamed Big pharma company. Her job was basically to lie to doctors and tell them that their drug was better then its competitors, with no evidence to back it up. I personally have lost all confidence in the medical industry and although know that there are beneficial drugs and procedures now would rather find more natural treatments from the research that is available.

Sorry for going off topic guys but this is a view i hold strongly. Big pharma don not want people to get better. The longer they can sell drugs the bigger the profits.


----------



## 2020hindsight (11 March 2007)

thanks Bill for confirming a few suspicions    good to get an experts opinion.


----------



## Smurf1976 (12 March 2007)

Julia said:
			
		

> So everyone (well, a lot of people) happily heeded the advice from the "experts" and soaked everything in olive oil, avoided butter because it was a nasty animal fat, and smeared olive oil (perhaps with the great garlic) all over the vegetables, toast etc.  Salad dressings had heaps of the great olive oil, as did the aforementioned pasta.  And who ate their multiple slices of bread without spreads?  No honey, jam etc, ?
> 
> And what happened?  We now have the epidemic of obesity.



I think you'll find that hydrogenated vegetable oils (of any type) are the real nasties here. 

I'm no expert on the specifics but research the topic and you'll never buy hydrogenated cooking oil again. It seems to be right up there with smoking and asbestos as health nasties kept secret for years by vested interests.

That said, I'm told that a certain fast food chain has been given orders by the government to cut back on the nasty oils so the cat's just about out of the bag on this one. It makes perfectly good fuel for buses etc however so at least it's useful for something.

Personally, I've felt noticeably healthier since I became aware of such issues and actively sought to avoid eating too much of anything that's "refined" or "processed" and I particularly avoid hydrogenated oils.

Now all I have to do is get more serious about the exercise...


----------



## billhill (12 March 2007)

Smurf1976 said:
			
		

> That said, I'm told that a certain fast food chain has been given orders by the government to cut back on the nasty oils so the cat's just about out of the bag on this one.




From memory i think denmark has actually banned these oils from use.


----------



## cccc (12 March 2007)

noirua said:
			
		

> Is this true? Can vitamin B17 cure and prevent cancer. Are its secrets, basically, being kept secret?
> 
> http://www.1cure4cancer.com/




whoa, don't forget the makers of these products also have significant commercial interests! You can order the product at a the bottom of the page!! (note the big ORDER NOW!! at the bottom of the article)

I personally find it disgusting that they are preying on a vaunerable audience (sufferers of cancer) for commercial gain. A marketer wanting to gain an approved indication for the treatment of cancer in Australia would have to go through an extremely rigourous process with the regulator. Not to mention the fact that it is illegal to make such claims in advertising to consumers in Australia!

Treat buying medicine like a stock, don't buy based on weak evidence and blatant ramping on a webpage / forum!


----------



## macca (12 March 2007)

Trans fats are nastiest thing you can eat at the moment.

Banned in a lot of countries, hopefully will be banned here too.

I think we are becoming obese because of a number of reasons, mainly  that we are walking or riding horses much less and our diets are wrong.

We are eating an unbalanced diet, I don't believe in the food pyramid, I think it should be a food square   

Way too many carbs in most diets, why do we drink milk ? we aren't calves ?     mystery to me.

With the internet it is easy to learn how to improve ones health, just that so many people have had such an easy life they can't be bothered to look for themselves.


----------



## Happy (12 March 2007)

Bitter taste in some seeds is from what I heard attributed to arsenic; at least this is the case with apple seeds if I remember it right.

If you eat enough apple seeds you can actually die.

In very small quantities even nastiest poisons can be tolerated, but some have compounding effect, you can only feel up the glass in your lifetime, any more and you are dead.

Some poison consumed regularly can actually lead to acquired tolerance.

I have no idea, which are which and not game to experiment myself.


----------



## noirua (12 March 2007)

Happy said:
			
		

> Bitter taste in some seeds is from what I heard attributed to arsenic; at least this is the case with apple seeds if I remember it right.
> 
> If you eat enough apple seeds you can actually die.
> 
> ...




Yes indeed, about a kilogramme of apple seeds is enough to kill a human. The following link gives a list of poisonous plants though it talks mainly about pets. http://www.baywood-pets.co.uk/information3.html


----------



## 2020hindsight (12 March 2007)

Or, As they say "With a caseful of apples you can have a ton of fun with the doctor's wife"


----------



## noirua (13 March 2007)

Well, this is your answer to Stomach problems and all those skin problems, you wont grow old, and, and you will have loads of energy, errrr, yes, we certainly hope so, no promises however. What is it?  It is indeed that wonderful Acai Fruit:  http://www.articlesalley.com/article.detail.php/10926/162/wellness/health/22/The_Amazinig_Acai_Fruit


----------



## Julia (13 March 2007)

Smurf1976 said:
			
		

> I think you'll find that hydrogenated vegetable oils (of any type) are the real nasties here.
> 
> I'm no expert on the specifics but research the topic and you'll never buy hydrogenated cooking oil again. It seems to be right up there with smoking and asbestos as health nasties kept secret for years by vested interests.
> 
> ...




Smurf,

I wasn't disputing the comparatively healthy properties of olive oil compared to other fats.  What I *was*  doing was pointing out that there are a lot of calories in olive oil, and for the nutritionists to be suggesting everyone use it without consideration of its energy value was simply silly.

Julia


----------



## noirua (17 March 2007)

Figs, they are the ultimate wonder food and can cure so much and you can live on figs alone, or, so we are led to believe in this article:  http://www.geocities.com/mutmainaa/food/fig.html


----------



## Julia (17 March 2007)

billhill said:
			
		

> Believe me 2020, i know. I have a degree in biomedicine and what i see in terms of the drug companies clouding research and discrediting any natural treatments leaves me bewildered. Most people don't know that the drug companies now own or have control over many medical journals. This basically lets them discredit non patentable cures and ramp up their own drugs. For example some people will have heard of a review done recently where it was found that vitamin E and A supplements increased the risk of death. This infact was a completely floored study leaving out about 60 of the 120 or so studies done on these supplements, many of which showed positive results. So why was this study released. Well i can't prove it but my suspicion is that the drug companies do not want people warding off heart disease, dementia or skin and lung conditions. They would rather people get sick and have to use their drugs. My sister actually did drug repping for an unnamed Big pharma company. Her job was basically to lie to doctors and tell them that their drug was better then its competitors, with no evidence to back it up. I personally have lost all confidence in the medical industry and although know that there are beneficial drugs and procedures now would rather find more natural treatments from the research that is available.
> 
> Sorry for going off topic guys but this is a view i hold strongly. Big pharma don not want people to get better. The longer they can sell drugs the bigger the profits.




I worked for three different multinational drug companies.  They all had completely different philosophies.  I was fired from one because I refused to insult doctors' intelligence by suggesting that the benzodiazepine sleeping pills were not addictive.  Another was truthful essentially in what they said and ensured good studies were available to back up their claims, but I simply didn't like the hyped up marketing attitude and massive entertaining involved. I think a lot of this is now not allowed in Australia.
Both these positions were very short lived.
But then I spent many years with another company who were extremely ethical in every way.  The products they made were genuinely helpful and widely used.  No outrageous claims were ever made for inappropriate applications of any of these products.  

The other point you are overlooking when you suggest drug companies are influencing prescribing habits inappropriately is simply the intelligence and experience of the medical profession.  Believe me, they pretty quickly know when someone is trying to b/s them and will simply refuse to see you again.

When people say: "oh, I'd much prefer to take natural products than chemical alternatives", etc., they are rather overlooking the fact that pharmaceutical companies' products have to undergo years of rigorous clinical research and testing before they may be prescribed.  No such requirements are placed on so called natural products as far as I know.
Just because a compound is "natural" doesn't mean it's safe or free from harmful side effects.

We hear a great deal about the big bucks big pharma makes and much of that is true.  What we don't hear about are the billions they spend on research which ultimately fails to produce a product which will meet prescribing standards .

Julia


----------



## Happy (17 March 2007)

> When people say: "oh, I'd much prefer to take natural products than chemical alternatives", etc., they are rather overlooking the fact that pharmaceutical companies' products have to undergo years of rigorous clinical research and testing before they may be prescribed. No such requirements are placed on so called natural products as far as I know.
> Just because a compound is "natural" doesn't mean it's safe or free from harmful side effects.




My comment is off topic, but similar hesitations one can have if cosmetics were not tested on animals.

Cruel, I know, but if not animals, we are the proverbial Guinea pigs.


----------



## Atomic5 (17 March 2007)

No-one has mentioned Aloe Vera juice yet? - Super nutrient - claims include cancer, auto-immune and inflammatory diseases amongst others, not to mention your daily needs for vitamins, minerals, amino acids, trace elements, colloidal minerals, and antioxidants

Wheat & Barley Grass juice - (ditto) Super-Phyto nutrients - more nutrients that 45k(?) of spinach and a long history of medicinal and therapeutic uses, .... 

.... things many people turn to after the Pharmaceutical companies have nearly killed them (insert disclaimer here).

NB: (neither contain Vitamin D) and best taken with Vitamin C as they contain a bit of copper.


----------



## billhill (18 March 2007)

Julia said:
			
		

> I worked for three different multinational drug companies. They all had completely different philosophies. I was fired from one because I refused to insult doctors' intelligence by suggesting that the benzodiazepine sleeping pills were not addictive. Another was truthful essentially in what they said and ensured good studies were available to back up their claims, but I simply didn't like the hyped up marketing attitude and massive entertaining involved. I think a lot of this is now not allowed in Australia.
> Both these positions were very short lived.
> But then I spent many years with another company who were extremely ethical in every way. The products they made were genuinely helpful and widely used. No outrageous claims were ever made for inappropriate applications of any of these products.
> 
> ...




Ok you do make valid points and most doctors are not stupid but doctors will claim they are not affected by drug reps. This is a lie. Big pharma now put more money into marketing then they do research and it would be a waste of money if these marketing practices didn't work so obviously they do. As for natural products there is a stagering amount of quality information around showing alot of the time that they in fact are just as good or even more effective then perscription drugs ( don't let the drug companies hear you say that). i'd rather take a turmuric capsule then poison my liver with ibuprofen or paracetamol. Point is that the original drive to develop new product by big pharma has gone out the window. instead they spend all there money trying to evergreen their drugs and have legislation changed. If they fully concentrated on developing new drugs we'd be 20 years futher down the track medically then we are right now.


----------



## Julia (18 March 2007)

billhill said:
			
		

> As for natural products there is a stagering amount of quality information around showing alot of the time that they in fact are just as good or even more effective then perscription drugs




Unless they are double blind cross over trials with big numbers and published in a reputable journal  "quality information" doesn't count scientifically.

That said, I entirely agree with you about the potential harm from many pharmaceutical products.  Often it's a case of the risk/benefits valuation.
e.g. someone with immensely debilitating arthritis may be prepared to risk some gastrointestinal problems for the sake of reducing pain and increasing mobility.



> Point is that the original drive to develop new product by big pharma has gone out the window. instead they spend all there money trying to evergreen their drugs and have legislation changed. If they fully concentrated on developing new drugs we'd be 20 years futher down the track medically then we are right now.




Perhaps in the case of some companies that's true.  To suggest it's the case with all of them, though, would mean no new drugs are coming available and that's simply not the case.

Governments should also be allocating more funds for medical research.

Julia


----------



## purple (19 March 2007)

billhill said:
			
		

> i'd rather take a turmuric capsule then poison my liver with ibuprofen or paracetamol.




Yea, and there's even a panadol for children now.


----------



## noirua (29 March 2007)

Leprosy, a wound, bad memory or anxiety: are these among your present problems? Then, help is at hand in the name of the herb, "gotu Kota":  http://www.drweil.com/drw/u/id/QAA288737


----------



## Happy (29 March 2007)

Atomic5 said:


> No-one has mentioned Aloe Vera juice yet? - Super nutrient - claims include cancer, auto-immune and inflammatory diseases amongst others, not to mention your daily needs for vitamins, minerals, amino acids, trace elements, colloidal minerals, and antioxidants
> 
> Wheat & Barley Grass juice - (ditto) Super-Phyto nutrients - more nutrients that 45k(?) of spinach and a long history of medicinal and therapeutic uses, ....
> 
> ...





From memory Aloe Vera is also laxative, not always co-beneficial.


----------



## noirua (7 April 2007)

A guide to fruits, vegetables and minerals to eat in controlling prostate cancer. Useful as a guide to diet, as about 80% of food we eat is basically rubbish. If you buy take-aways then your rubbish figure nears 100%:  http://www.prostatecancerfoundation....47431/k.8A27/Nutrition_and_Lifestyle.htm.pdf  Click-on "nutrition" and download in pdf.


----------



## Profitseeker (8 April 2007)

Tumeric is a good herb. Supposed to be good in preventing cancer and an antiseptic.


----------



## noirua (8 April 2007)

Hi Profitseeker, found this link that confirms what you say:  http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/healthnews.php?newsid=32090


----------



## Flying Fish (8 April 2007)

great thread. Anyone tried juicing all their vegies? Anyone heard of the juiceman?


----------



## noirua (22 May 2007)

"Acai" fruit (Ah-sai-ee) is a natural fruit powerhouse. Even goes as far as to suggest that it may reduce the proliferation of HL-60 Leukemia cells and may act as an anti-cancer agent.

Contains Oleic Acid, palmitic acid, Omega 3 (in oleic acid), physterols, vitamins B1, B2, B3, & C. Also contains calcium. iron, Vitamin A and potassium.

Details at:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Açaí


----------



## purple (24 May 2007)

Bronte said:


> *Vitamin B17*
> Thank you noirua for posting this information.
> My beloved father died recently of cancer.
> I only wish that I could of helped him more.






billhill said:


> Believe me 2020, i know. I have a degree in biomedicine and what i see in terms of the drug companies clouding research and discrediting any natural treatments leaves me bewildered. Most people don't know that the drug companies now own or have control over many medical journals. This basically lets them discredit non patentable cures and ramp up their own drugs. For example some people will have heard of a review done recently where it was found that vitamin E and A supplements increased the risk of death. This infact was a completely floored study leaving out about 60 of the 120 or so studies done on these supplements, many of which showed positive results. So why was this study released. Well i can't prove it but my suspicion is that the drug companies do not want people warding off heart disease, dementia or skin and lung conditions. They would rather people get sick and have to use their drugs. My sister actually did drug repping for an unnamed Big pharma company. Her job was basically to lie to doctors and tell them that their drug was better then its competitors, with no evidence to back it up. I personally have lost all confidence in the medical industry and although know that there are beneficial drugs and procedures now would rather find more natural treatments from the research that is available.
> 
> Sorry for going off topic guys but this is a view i hold strongly. Big pharma don not want people to get better. The longer they can sell drugs the bigger the profits.




Agree wholeheartedly with billhill.

my dad died of cancer too, and one big reason for it was the chemotheraphy offered by these big pharma companies, it weakened him to a state where his body couldn't fight the cancer anymore. 

for ages, these companies have touted chemotheraphy as the biggest aid against cancer. yes, it has helped a percentage of patients in the past, but in my dad's case, it utterly ruined it for him. 

yep, bronte - i only wished I could have helped my dad more too.


----------



## purple (24 May 2007)

Wonder Fruits, Vegetables, Salads, Herbs for dummies

to get back on topic,
I just go to the local Paddy's Market, pick up loads of fruits and veggies on sale (apples, oranges, celery etc) and just juice the whole lot.

if I've got the time and energy, i buy some leafy greens (parsley etc) and blend the stuff into the juice.

so i've got a super concoction of juice/shredded leaves, which, I cannot list the vitamins and minerals in there, but I can be sure of a GREAT CUP OF HEALTH.


----------



## barnz2k (24 May 2007)

Natto
Tastest like crap, but is popular in Japan. Has consistency of bakedbeans and cheese and.. well you can try it for the taste. but loads of goodness.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Natto


----------



## kbryant (24 May 2007)

i am surprised that no one mentioned chlorella...now that is nature's wonder food... google/wiki it up

someone mentioned acai berry....another alternative would be wolfberry or more erroneously known as goji berry...woflberries are more readily available in oriental stores....and bloody cheap too... 

in any case all berries are choked full of antioxidants....

visit whfoods.com to know more about the foods some healthy food choices and its benefits...

and as for pharmaceuticals... well the reason that natural remedies (chinese herbs, etc) are not well documented is because they cannot be patented....

research grants are usually part-funded by pharmas....they have no vested interest in promoting some concoction when they know that any tom, dick or harry will be able to whip it up sans royalties...


----------



## aaronphetamine (26 May 2007)

Ephedrine - from the Ephedra Sinensis plant
Cocaine - from the Erythroxylum Coca plant
Morhpine, Thebaine, Codeine - from the Papaver Somniferum flower
Psilocybin - from the psilocybe cubensis fungi
Dimethyl Tryptamine - from nearly all Australian Aciacia Bark
LSA - From the Hawaiin Baby Woodrose Seed

The top three plants listed are quite arguable the most important herbs to the pivotal foundations of modern medicine and thus modern civilisation.

Heres a bit of fun trivia - ALL species of the Erythroxylum Plant are illegal in NSW - The catch is that the Erythroxylum Australae grows natively in NSW, so if you have that gorwing in your backyard, you have an illegal plant growing.
Before all you NSW people go out the back and start chewing the leaves, the E. Australae doesnt contain cocaine !


----------



## karmatik (27 May 2007)

Happy said:


> From memory Aloe Vera is also laxative, not always co-beneficial.




I believe it is the inside layer of the plants skin that has laxative effects, the rest of the plant is fine for oral consumption.


----------



## noirua (31 May 2007)

Surely not!  Do cashew nuts cure tooth decay, acne and tubercolosis and, and, and, I can't believe it, YES, even leprosy. Anyway, this is what the article here suggests, and YES, an additional warning notice at the start.

Perhaps it's true???????

http://charles_w.tripod.com/tooth.html


----------



## noirua (1 September 2007)

This fruit will help you see in the dark and it has support from the RAF. The Bilberry is todays Wonder Fruit:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/bilberry


----------



## Ageo (1 September 2007)

Extra Virgin Olive Oil:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extra_virgin_olive_oil#Retail_grades_in_IOOC_member_nations

Helps with heart disease and other symptoms.

Of course if you have craploads and be a fat lazy pig well its gonna effect you in other places but like most things keep it balanced with exercise. (In Europe they use tons of it and they dont have an obesity problem).


----------



## trinity (2 September 2007)

> Originally Posted by billhill
> i'd rather take a turmuric capsule then poison my liver with ibuprofen or paracetamol.




I get migraines and the only way relief is ibuprofen or paracetamol.  Before, with headache, I'd just take a nap and all would be well, but as the years passed, a nap doesn't take the headache, now migraines away.


----------



## noirua (10 September 2007)

trinity said:


> I get migraines and the only way relief is ibuprofen or paracetamol.  Before, with headache, I'd just take a nap and all would be well, but as the years passed, a nap doesn't take the headache, now migraines away.




Some success, in relieving or curing migraine, has resulted by using acupuncture and cupping. Also eating up to 13 pieces of fruit per day may help. Avoiding, Fruit juices, iceberg lettuce, potatoes, bananas and apples.


----------



## noirua (27 February 2008)

Right now, I've just started eating a dragon fruit, it's ripe and it is cut in half. The fruit inside is white with small back seeds and tastes quite pleasant. Is it a wonder fruit though?  I'm not sure and will come back when I've found out.

Yes indeed, it's a wonder fruit and prevents cancer, so wikipedia say, and contains fibre, calcium, iron, niacine and protein:  http://www.en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pitaya


----------



## roland (27 February 2008)

Peter Kundel from ABC gardening is kicking along quite well - at close to 90 years old. Has claimed in the past it's partly due to him eating tons of greens - especially Kale.

I actually have never tried kale - looks like a cross between a cabbage and spinach.


----------



## noirua (27 February 2008)

roland said:


> Peter Kundel from ABC gardening is kicking along quite well - at close to 90 years old. Has claimed in the past it's partly due to him eating tons of greens - especially Kale.
> 
> I actually have never tried kale - looks like a cross between a cabbage and spinach.




I saw some kale in a store today and it was marked at half price to clear and it looked very unhappy.  Anyone know what it tastes like?


----------



## moneymajix (8 March 2008)

*Re: Whole Food Signatures*

*Whole Food Signatures  *

A stupendous insight of civilisations past has now been confirmed by today's investigative, nutritional sciences.  They have shown that what was once called "The Doctrine of Signatures" was astoundingly correct. 

Referred to in the classical period of Rome as the "Law of Similarities" it is now called by scientists, "Teleological Nutritional Targeting". 

It now contends that *every whole food has a pattern that resembles a body organ or physiological function and that this pattern acts as a signal or sign as to the benefit the food provides the eater. *


http://www.dontolmaninternational.com/portal/content/view/24/95/


----------



## moneymajix (8 March 2008)

Noirua



> I saw some kale in a store today and it was marked at half price to clear and it looked very unhappy. Anyone know what it tastes like?





Kale is quite nice. Can be eaten raw and used in a salad.

I found out if can be steamed and tried it. Nice.


----------



## noirua (24 March 2008)

Never mind the Kale afterall. 
This vege' salad herb provides high Calcium and iron, ( more than spinach) and vitamins B1 - B2 - B5 - B6 - B12, C, E, P.  Also biotin, inositol, potassium, phosphorus, magnesium and zinc. Strengthens the liver, gall bladder and gets rid of a gall stone.

Here it is, yes, it's the "common dandelion":  http://www.wildmanstevebrill.com/Plants.Folder/Dandelion.html


----------



## noirua (16 May 2008)

Not a wonder fruit, vegetable, salad or herb, yes, it's more an etc?
This is the "two faced" plant "Atropa belladonna", more commonly know as "Deadly nightshade".  An adult eating just one leaf or a child a few berries and death may soon follow: The most deadly part of the plant are its roots.

Deadly nightshade is also the good guy as it's a source of "atropine", that reverses the affects of poisoning by nerve agents, designed for chemical warfare.

Further good and bad scenarios are contained on this link including "don't touch":  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deadly_nightshade


----------



## noirua (5 July 2008)

An apple a day keeps the doctor away.


----------



## Doris (6 July 2008)

moneymajix said:


> Noirua
> 
> Kale is quite nice. Can be eaten raw and used in a salad.
> 
> I found out if can be steamed and tried it. Nice.




Raw is best... heating destroys antioxidants and phytochemicals.

Kale grows easily.  I add it to my weekly green smoothie:

Trim the white stalks from silverbeet and fill a blender with the green leaves. 
Add one banana and juice of 3-4 oranges.  Blend well.
The vitamin C is essential when eating greens so the iron will be absorbed.


*The 11 Best Foods You Aren’t Eating*



> Nutritionist and author Jonny Bowden has created several lists of healthful foods people should be eating but aren’t. But some of his favorites, like purslane, guava and goji berries, aren’t always available at regular grocery stores.




When I bought my favourite juice, pomegranate and blueberry, in Woolies yesterday, I noticed a bottle of Goji juice beside it... *$47 for 600mls!*

Has anyone tried Goji?


This list on the link below includes beetroot, cabbage, silver beet (swiss chard), cinnamon, pomegranate, prunes, pumpkin seeds, sardines, tumeric, blueberries and pumpkin; how to eat it and why they are wonder foods:

http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2008/...em&ex=1215316800&en=1d0deabcae7532d5&ei=5087


----------



## Doris (6 July 2008)

Silverbeet (swiss chard) seems truly a wonder food:

http://www.whfoods.com/genpage.php?tname=foodspice&dbid=16

I'm off to make a green smoothie...  
Really, it tastes good!  Try it.  You'll like it.  Trust me!


----------



## Julia (6 July 2008)

Doris, the Goji thing was a craze a couple of years ago.   Subsequently proven to have no special benefits.   Some firm must have made a motza in the meantime.

I like silverbeet but don't think I could face your 'green smoothie'.


----------



## Doris (6 July 2008)

Julia said:


> Doris, the Goji thing was a craze a couple of years ago.   Subsequently proven to have no special benefits.   Some firm must have made a motza in the meantime.
> 
> I like silverbeet but don't think I could face your 'green smoothie'.




I found it on Wikipedia.  Sounds like a snake oil...

The FDA has banned marketing of it until its 'drug claims' have scientific evidence.



> in traditional Chinese medicine (TCM) they are believed to enhance immune system function, improve eyesight, protect the liver, boost sperm production and improve circulation, among other effects.
> 
> They act on the liver, lungs, and kidneys and enrich yin. They can be eaten raw, consumed as juice or wine, brewed into an herbal tea or prepared as a tincture. The berries are also used in traditional Korean medicine, traditional Japanese medicine and traditional Tibetan medicine.




$47 for 600mls! That's two lots of brokerage! 
Must ask Woolies if they sell many as the computer usually automatically adds items to its order list.  

Julia, do have a try at my green smoothie!  It's really quite tasty!

A friend of mine discovered it at a San Diego Health Spa where they feed it for breakfast!  

I use baby silverbeet leaves (about 6-8 inches long) and add a baby kale leaf (about 10 inches long).  
Just cut the stalks off and discard!


----------



## noirua (12 October 2008)

A fibre found in most fruit and vegetables may help ward off cancer, experts believe.

An ongoing study by the Institute of Food Research suggested "pectin", a fibre found in everything from potato to plums, helped to fight the disease.

Food like blueberries and spinach have been linked to a lot of benefits.


----------



## Julia (12 October 2008)

Thers's always something being touted as the great preventative of disease.
Today's Qld paper is suggesting sweet corn as the latest great thing.
Might be good to just eat a nutritious and balanced diet.


----------



## roland (12 October 2008)

Julia said:


> Thers's always something being touted as the great preventative of disease.
> Today's Qld paper is suggesting sweet corn as the latest great thing.
> Might be good to just eat a nutritious and balanced diet.




I reckon that almost any non-processed "food" will have something in it that is beneficial - isn't that the basis of calling something a food anyway. 

Plants are amazing things - all they have to work with is the earth for drawing up minerals, water and the sun. Of course we have some bacteria and other organisms that help along the way.

If you steer yourself towards eating a broad variety of fresh fruit and vegies with a mixture of non processed meats and seafood the you are going to benefit from the health giving qualities that all "real" foods - no matter which is the scientific wonder of the week


----------



## noirua (12 October 2008)

Julia said:


> Thers's always something being touted as the great preventative of disease.
> Today's Qld paper is suggesting sweet corn as the latest great thing.
> Might be good to just eat a nutritious and balanced diet.



Hi Julia, What is a nutritious and balanced diet?  Most indications or maybe just some as I haven't checked, say people think they eat a good diet but as they are fat then they can't be.


----------



## roland (12 October 2008)

noirua said:


> Hi Julia, What is a nutritious and balanced diet?  Most indications or maybe just some as I haven't checked, say people think they eat a good diet but as they are fat then they can't be.




being fat doesn't necessarily mean their diet is not balanced, they just eat more than they need. Too much input and not enough output - sort of like my share portfolio at the moment


----------



## nioka (12 October 2008)

roland said:


> being fat doesn't necessarily mean their diet is not balanced, they just eat more than they need. Too much input and not enough output - sort of like my share portfolio at the moment




a FAT share portfolio???????


----------



## roland (12 October 2008)

nioka said:


> a FAT share portfolio???????




yeah, fat and ugly


----------



## Julia (12 October 2008)

noirua said:


> Hi Julia, What is a nutritious and balanced diet?  Most indications or maybe just some as I haven't checked, say people think they eat a good diet but as they are fat then they can't be.



As Roland says, fat people overeat.  If you eat too much of anything (well, except maybe lettuce leaves) you will get fat.
The concept of five serves daily of vegetables and three of fruit, plus a small amount of protein as a base, then the addition of carbohydrates as appropriate depending on energy expenditure is a simple approach.
Also lots of water rather than sugary drinks or fruit juice.

It's my belief that the obesity epidemic started several years ago with a fad for eating huge amounts of carbohydrates.  All the nutritionists said to eat six slices of bread per day plus a large serve of pasta, rice or potato.
Now considering our lifestyle is far too sedentary, that was frankly ridiculous.

The diet for losing weight which almost always works is the high protein, no carbohydrate one.  Not suitable for sustained use.

But really, if you just have a wide variety of fruit and vegetables, small amounts of meat, more of fish or eggs, very little carbohydrate, and get a good level of exercise, you're pretty likely to be well nourished and healthy.

Plus, of course, some wine and chocolate for pure enjoyment.


----------



## noirua (12 October 2008)

Julia said:


> As Roland says, fat people overeat.  If you eat too much of anything (well, except maybe lettuce leaves) you will get fat.
> The concept of five serves daily of vegetables and three of fruit, plus a small amount of protein as a base, then the addition of carbohydrates as appropriate depending on energy expenditure is a simple approach.
> Also lots of water rather than sugary drinks or fruit juice.
> 
> ...



Come on now Julia, fat people eat biscuits, bread, cakes, chocolate, sweets, pies etc., I know, as I was fat, very fat.
Also, I never eat between meals and after an evening meal, between 6pm and 7.30pm, I eat nothing more, even if I go to bed at 3am - except maybe an apple or two, or three, or even four.
It's the evening munching that is the problem and after the age of 50 it gets to be a dangerous exercise.


----------



## gav (12 October 2008)

All these so called "wonder fruits" do contain a wide variety of vitamins and loads of anti-oxidants, but thats about it.  And get them from your local health food store, not the supermarket!  Those cheap ones from the supermarket are not fresh juice from the fruit!  The fruit is merely dried out and crushed into a powder, then water is added (re-constituted).

As far as weight loss goes, Julia and Roland are spot on.  If your calorie intake is higher than your calorie expenditure, you will gain weight.  If its lower, you will lose weight.  It really is that simple.  Unless of course you have a thyroid disorder, and there are a few other disorders that may make it difficult to lose weight, but its a small minority of people.

Extra virgin olive oil is great, but once heated alot of the good fats turn into trans fats.  Macadamia oil is a good alternative as it has a higher smoking point.  And the only fat/oil that does not change its structure when heated is coconut oil.

IMO people do not have enough protein or good fats in their diets.  Waaaay to many carbs.  Protein will raise your metabolism more than any other macronutrient.  Its even more important for those who are active because its role in recovery.  Healthy fats are fantastic.  Not only do they keep you feeling 'full' longer, but they have a provide a slower sustained release of energy, whereas carbs will pick you up and then you will feel flat.  Good fats are also fantastic for your hormones.

As a bodybuilder, I started out by copying my mentors, eating HUGE amounts of meat and carbs.  I gained muscle, but I also had digestive issues, bloating, and had alot of fluid retention (from the carbs).  About a year and a half ago I met my g/f who is a naturopath.  When I showed her my diet and she found out I was blood type A, she got me to read a book called "The blood type diet".  It basically shows what foods to have and avoid for different blood types.  I thought it was BS at first.  But I slowly changed my diet, eating less meat (i still eat meat 3 times per day) and getting my protein from other sources.

I have also done quite a bit of research on energy expenditure.  Subsequently, I now use good fats as my main source of energy.  Every day I go though 12 whole eggs, 150g full fat cheese, over half a jar of natural peanut butter, and 20ml Norwegian fish oil.  The first three I mentioned also contain a decent amount of protein, which allowed me to cut back on the amount of meat I ate.  I now only have 2 carb meals per week.  For many people, this type of diet would have some pretty bad consequences on their digestive system!  But for me, it works extremely well.

Less carbs also means less fluid retention, and for most people that will be a good 2-5KG drop right there!


----------



## Julia (12 October 2008)

noirua said:


> Come on now Julia, fat people eat biscuits, bread, cakes, chocolate, sweets, pies etc.,



So, what's your point?   They may or they may not, probably do.
But even if they avoided all that stuff and ate huge amounts of meat and potatoes, especially fried, they will get fat.  It's a simple matter of energy in compared with energy out.  I expect that if you were to run 50kms per day you could eat what you want and not gain weight.


----------



## gav (12 October 2008)

noirua said:


> It's the evening munching that is the problem and *after the age of 50 it gets to be a dangerous exercise*.




You've got to be kidding me!!!  

Tell that to these guys!  The guy in the middle is 53 years old!


----------



## noirua (12 October 2008)

Julia said:


> So, what's your point?   They may or they may not, probably do.
> But even if they avoided all that stuff and ate huge amounts of meat and potatoes, especially fried, they will get fat.  It's a simple matter of energy in compared with energy out.  I expect that if you were to run 50kms per day you could eat what you want and not gain weight.




I do power walking, when my knee is OK. Fried food is out, so are potatoes, except on Sunday.  Some fat people, me once included, think they eat a reasonable amount of food and some say 2,500 calories for a man and 2,000 for a women.

If all a person does is to drive to work, walk around the office, drive home, watch television and go to bed then it's: 1,300 calories for a women and 1,500 for a man (NOTE, this is my opinion, get medical advice or from an expert in the subject. I think I am, but, dash it, I'm not).

If you're in the army and do cross field training and assault courses for hour after hour every day, then 3,500 calories is fine.


----------



## white_crane (13 October 2008)

And by the time you figure out what is good for you and what isn't and in what proportions etc etc...



you go insane and are 'scheduled'!


----------



## noirua (21 October 2008)

A menu for ripe old age: Apples which provide polyphenois.
Blackberries with high levels of anthocyanins. 
Black tea has theaflavins. 
Blueberries have high levels of anthocyanins.
Broccoli, a range of polyphenois.  
Cereal bran high in fibre and phenolic acids.
Cherries contain anthocyanins. 
Cherry tomatoes high in quercatin.
Coffee, phenolic acids.
Cranberries contain procyanadin.
Dark chocolate with its epicatechin.
Green tea has polyphenols.
Oranges containing hesperedin.
Peaches and plums which have epicatechin and phenolic acids.
Raspberries with anthocyanins.
Red grapes, anthocyanins and phenolic acids.
Red onions are high in quercatin.
Spinach for polyphenols.
Strawberries contain anthocyanins and ellagic acids.


----------



## CAB SAV (21 October 2008)

Been growing Jerusalem Atrichokes for few years now(easy as)
It's a tuber, not related to artichokes. Thinly sliced goes great in wok stir frys.
Extremely beneficial for diabetics, approx 6-800 mg of potassium per cup.
Eat your heart out bananas.


----------



## Julia (21 October 2008)

CAB SAV said:


> Been growing Jerusalem Atrichokes for few years now(easy as)
> It's a tuber, not related to artichokes. Thinly sliced goes great in wok stir frys.
> Extremely beneficial for diabetics, approx 6-800 mg of potassium per cup.
> Eat your heart out bananas.




They're delicious roasted.  Or steamed/microwaved, then rolled in seasonings, butter, herbs, sesame seeds and grilled.


----------



## 2020hindsight (21 October 2008)

well after the last few weeks of the market

I've invented a three course meal - 

pumpkin soup
followed by roast pumpkin
followed by chocolate coated pumpkin.  

washed down with pumpkin juice 
delicious.


----------



## noirua (22 October 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> well after the last few weeks of the market
> 
> I've invented a three course meal -
> 
> ...



You'll get a touch of the pumpkins on that diet 2020.


----------



## Duckman#72 (24 October 2008)

Hi All

I need some advice please. My Golden squash are being "stung" before they are properly set. What do I have to spray for this. The squash are flowering and forming however they seem to get stung and wrigglies arrive before they get any size about them. I have a heap of Pumpkin beatles eating the leaves but I don't think they account for the fruiting problems.

Thanks
Duckman


----------



## 2020hindsight (24 October 2008)

Duckman#72 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I need some advice please. My Golden squash are being "stung" before they are properly set. What do I have to spray for this. The squash are flowering and forming however they seem to get stung and wrigglies arrive before they get any size about them. I have a heap of Pumpkin beatles eating the leaves but I don't think they account for the fruiting problems.
> 
> ...



noooooo!!!
http://www.phrases.org.uk/meanings/407600.html

"O Gertrude, Gertrude,
When sorrows come, they come not single spies
But in battalions."  

Sorry Duck - I have no idea what to advise - but I was hoping that squash and pumpkins and stuff were "fool-proof" .

I've put sawdust around to stop snails and stuff - sounds like there are more enemies to be addressed in the future.  

PS I knew a bloke once - serious greenie, used to creep up on stink bugs with two leaves between his thumb and finger - and squash em  - didn't like sprays etc .   - took him hours lol.


----------



## CoffeeKing (25 October 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> well after the last few weeks of the market
> 
> I've invented a three course meal -
> 
> ...




lol,  does it come with instructions...
Is that Jenny craig on your dog and bone...


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (25 October 2008)

I am a great believer in fish and chips with lots of vinegar and chicken salt.

gg


----------



## CoffeeKing (25 October 2008)

noirua said:


> A menu for ripe old age: Apples which provide polyphenois.
> Blackberries with high levels of anthocyanins.
> Black tea has theaflavins.
> Blueberries have high levels of anthocyanins.
> ...




The rest would make me s**t through the eye of a needle at 20 paces...

Can handle the old bit, just don't want to end up _*"ripe"*_


----------



## Whiskers (25 October 2008)

Duckman#72 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I need some advice please. My Golden squash are being "stung" before they are properly set. What do I have to spray for this. The squash are flowering and forming however they seem to get stung and wrigglies arrive before they get any size about them. I have a heap of Pumpkin beatles eating the leaves but I don't think they account for the fruiting problems.
> 
> ...




I think you will find it's one of the fruit flies, Duckman. If your in WA it's probably the mediterranean fruit fly.

I grow them commercially among other vegs and fruit trees. I spray a autolysed protein bait around once a week using the 'Fruit Fly Lure' from here: http://www.bugsforbugs.com.au/ipm/2

20ml lure plus 4.4ml of Maldison 1150g/l (HY-MAL) per litre of water.

Other chemicals include 4 gm of Chlorpyrifos 50% WP (Lorsban 500W) or 7.8ml of Trichlorfon 500g/l (Dipterex 500SL) per litre.

Mix well and spray under leaves preferably early in morning as insects become active because the solution neutralises pretty quickly in sunlight... few hours or a couple of days at most.

Vegemite is also quite good as the lure.

I think you can get similar baits and stuff for the gardener from Bunnings now too.

There is a protocol that all susceptable fruit from QLD is dipped, sprayed or fumigated with something like Dimethoate (Rogor) to kill the unhatched eggs in the skin of the fruit, but I've never done it with squash... just bait sprayed.

PS: The best way to limit damage is build up your Brix levels. Insects find plants with high Brix levels less atractive than those high in nitrates.


----------



## noirua (25 October 2008)

Duckman#72 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I need some advice please. My Golden squash are being "stung" before they are properly set. What do I have to spray for this. The squash are flowering and forming however they seem to get stung and wrigglies arrive before they get any size about them. I have a heap of Pumpkin beatles eating the leaves but I don't think they account for the fruiting problems.
> 
> ...



Hi, I seem to remember digging up and burning those plants too badly infected. These various beetles are very difficult to get rid of once they've taken hold.
Next time try growing the following in and around the plants:  Catnip, tansy, and various mints such as peppermint, spearmint and choc mint.


----------



## 2020hindsight (25 October 2008)

Whiskers said:


> ...
> 1.  Vegemite is also quite good as the lure.
> ...
> 2. The best way to limit damage is build up your Brix levels. Insects find plants with high Brix levels less atractive than those high in nitrates.
> ...



So whiskers, you saying you just spread some vegemite around ? - what if the flies get to like it? - 
Vegemite is dead yeast yes? - byproduct of the beer-brewing industry. after all. 


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vegemite The name Vegemite was selected out of a hat by Fred Walker's daughter, Sheilah. Faced with growing competition from New Zealand's Marmite, the product was known from 1928 to 1935 as Parwill, leading to the advertising slogan, "Marmite but Parwill."  etc




2. So how do you build up brix levels? throw in a handful of sugar? 


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brix Brix is used in the food industry for measuring the approximate amount of sugars in fruits, vegetables, juices, wine,




3. sorry m8 - I'll go hassle the bloke at Bunnings or similar


----------



## Whiskers (25 October 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> So whiskers, you saying you just spread some vegemite around ? - what if the flies get to like it? -
> Vegemite is dead yeast yes? - byproduct of the beer-brewing industry. after all.




Yeah, they'll always be attracted to it, but you have to add a bit of pesticide and water to kill the critters. 

PS: Actually you can use vegemite or the 'lure' in a homemade trap made from plastic bottles with water in the bottom to drown the critters instead of using pesticide. But watch you don't get caught by the RSPCA for death by cruelty, a-la belting toads with a club. 



> 2. So how do you build up brix levels? throw in a handful of sugar?




Basically by adding plant available phosphate... such as rock phosphate. Adding a bit of molasses in the irrigation helps build up the microbes to deliver the phosphate to the plant. Conventional phosphate fertilisers from acid treatment are OK but tend to lock up and become unavailable after a few months... but improved humus, organic carbon and microbe levels can keep more available for longer. Humic/fulvic acids can also help as do seaweed and fish emulsion.



> 3. sorry m8 - I'll go hassle the bloke at Bunnings or similar




Bunnings has many of these things, but if you intend to use a fair bit see your local rural/farm supplies depot. You will often get five litres for twice or three times the price you pay for one at Bunnings. 20 litres at much better discounts.


----------



## CoffeeKing (25 October 2008)

Whiskers said:


> Vegemite is also quite good as the lure.




http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=rkIWtC9VKFM&feature=related


----------



## noirua (26 October 2008)

noirua said:


> A menu for ripe old age: Apples which provide polyphenois.
> Blackberries with high levels of anthocyanins.
> Black tea has theaflavins.
> Blueberries have high levels of anthocyanins.
> ...



This week I've managed to eat or drink everything above except Red onions, cherries, and black tea. A few items were tinned, I expect that's ok.


----------



## noirua (26 October 2008)

noirua said:


> A menu for ripe old age: Apples which provide polyphenois.
> Blackberries with high levels of anthocyanins.
> Black tea has theaflavins.
> Blueberries have high levels of anthocyanins.
> ...



This week I've managed to eat or drink everything above except red onions, cherries, and black tea. A few items were tinned, I expect that's ok.
Avoid the dried fruit which seem to be high in calories.


----------



## 2020hindsight (26 October 2008)

CoffeeKing said:


> http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=rkIWtC9VKFM&feature=related



Lol - I'm guessing you could end up with a dead cat amongst the squash plants - with dirty paws and laced vegemite all over its face 

Noi, you'd better patent that - call it the ABBBBCCCCCDGOPRRRSS  diet


----------



## Whiskers (26 October 2008)

CoffeeKing said:


> http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=rkIWtC9VKFM&feature=related




Lol... yeah, but my cats don't like it though. 

They love cheese and custard for a treat.


----------



## CoffeeKing (26 October 2008)

Whiskers said:


> Lol... yeah, but my cats don't like it though.
> 
> They love cheese and custard for a treat.





Cheese YEP - Custard   BLAHHHH


----------



## 2020hindsight (26 October 2008)

:topic Speaking of cats eating cheese,  I found this poem, checking the origins of "bated breath" - 
turns out it's   ... (a)bated breath, i.e. reduced breath intake ... as in nervous or some such ...

anyway  back to that cat story  ...



> For those who know the older spelling or who stop to consider the matter, baited breath evokes an incongruous image; Geoffrey Taylor humorously (and consciously) captured it in verse in his poem ...
> 
> Cruel Clever Cat:
> 
> ...



http://www.worldwidewords.org/qa/qa-bai1.htm


----------



## CoffeeKing (26 October 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> Noi, you'd better patent that - call it the ABBBBCCCCCDGOPRRRSS  diet




I have my own snack attack aswell - it happens to be called the ACCC's... 

 

...............................................................................................................A
...............................................................................................................Coffee
...............................................................................................................Cheese
...............................................................................................................Cracker
...............................................................................................................snack


----------



## noirua (12 September 2009)

****This is a SERIOUS post, please read with care! ****

A definite cure for cancer that so many may not be taking seriously enough. Or did they infer it quite often is, or may, read as it may be a cure for one of us or a friend or colleague.

It's the Graviola Tree, "Guyabano, The Soup Fruit"

Graviola Tree and Graviola Extract:  http://www.graviola.info/graviola-for-cancer-treatments

Graviola Tree and Paw Paw treatments and WARNING:  http://cancertutor.com/Cancer/Graviola.html

GRAVIOLA:  A Remarkable Rain Forest Tree http://www.equilibra.uk.com/graviola.htm

Tropical Plant DataBase:  http://www.rain-tree.com/graviola.htm


----------



## noirua (2 June 2013)

AOL On - What Are Miracle Berries?
http://on.aol.com/video/what-are-miracle-berries--517795943?hp=1&playlist=127170

Synsepalum dulcificum - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Synsepalum_dulcificum


----------



## noirua (15 August 2021)

Biotin is a B vitamin that plays several roles in energy metabolism, gene regulation, and cellular activity. It's part of the B complex family of vitamins that are *crucial for overall wellbeing* and physical and emotional health. 

Known as Vitamin B7 (or sometimes Vitamin H), Biotin is responsible for converting food into energy and keeping our metabolic, nervous, and digestive systems healthy and functioning as they should. It's also required for *energy metabolism* and plays an important role in many of the body’s enzymatic reactions. 

Food sources of biotin include eggs, fish, meat, and some vegetables. Nuts and seeds are also good sources of Biotin although the amount present can vary significantly depending on the type.


----------



## divs4ever (22 April 2022)

11 Herbs to Grow in Water on Your Windowsill​








						11 Herbs to Grow in Water on Your Windowsill
					

Gardening is not only reserved for those with backyards. Gardening can be done in many creative ways, and here we've prepared a list of herbs that require nothing more than sunlight and a dainty cup.




					www.homestratosphere.com
				




 there are others  as well ( herbs and videos )

 the important part is .. some can be used for healing , others add taste to your pasta and rice ( and any other bland food you eat )


----------



## 3 hound (22 April 2022)

divs4ever said:


> 11 Herbs to Grow in Water on Your Windowsill​
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Where I live water costs more than fresh herbs.


----------



## mullokintyre (22 April 2022)

divs4ever said:


> 11 Herbs to Grow in Water on Your Windowsill​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



11 herbs and spices?
Now where have I heard that before??
Mick


----------



## 3 hound (22 April 2022)

mullokintyre said:


> 11 herbs and spices?
> Now where have I heard that before??
> Mick



Dunno but does it sound finger licking good?


----------



## divs4ever (22 April 2022)

3 hound said:


> Where I live water costs more than fresh herbs.




 collect some rain water ( when you can )

 and don't worry the price of food will catch up soon enough ( too soon for some )

 there are ways to condense water from the air/warm soil  that are quite inexpensive ( check out those crazy preppers  , their ways are crude but cheap )


----------



## divs4ever (22 April 2022)

3 hound said:


> Dunno but does it sound finger licking good?



 can you work out which of those herbs can be useful medications ??

 ( saves on doctors and chemist bills , sometimes )


----------



## 3 hound (22 April 2022)

divs4ever said:


> collect some rain water ( when you can




We have just come out of a 10 year drought.


----------



## 3 hound (22 April 2022)

divs4ever said:


> there are ways to condense water from the air/warm soil that are quite inexpensive ( check out those crazy preppers , their ways are crude but cheap )





The craziest preppers of them all are in forums like this. I came from the extreme prepper community and they are like highly domesticated Girl Guides compared to the PTSD in the investment market community.


----------



## divs4ever (22 April 2022)

3 hound said:


> The craziest preppers of them all are in forums like this. I came from the extreme prepper community and they are like highly domesticated Girl Guides compared to the PTSD in the investment market community.



 i disagree , i have still picked up my best  tricks elsewhere 

 BTW you can't be an extreme prepper without   being on a government terrorist list   ,  'cos they can't control you by the short and curlies and  that TERRIFIES them 

 the sign  says the acreage property has  been in drought for 35 years  ( despite  being cut of by flood waters  for two weeks in 2011 ) 

 they even think they have found water on Mars  , so you should  be able to find  enough for the window sill herb garden  ( put a plastic  cover over the jars/bottles  , and re-harvest the condensation )


----------



## moXJO (22 April 2022)

3 hound said:


> The craziest preppers of them all are in forums like this. I came from the extreme prepper community and they are like highly domesticated Girl Guides compared to the PTSD in the investment market community.



Lose a few fortunes, along with seeing behind the curtain and you do get like that.


----------

